# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School - 2019 - Updated 8/1/19



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Wheaton College Police Department*
Date: August 7, 8, 9, 2019
Location: Norton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

*To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

Please do not call the Wheaton College Police Department for reservations.*


----------

